# green terror sex



## xrturbomatt (Jan 16, 2011)

hey just wondering if this gt is a male or female its about 4 inches and very bright in colour


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

I am not an expert but in my opinion its a female. It does not have any sign of hump on her head; whereas mine was having a very prominent hump at almost this size. Take a look


__
https://flic.kr/p/5564942264


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Husnain said:


> I am not an expert but in my opinion its a female. It does not have any sign of hump on her head; whereas mine was having a very prominent hump at almost this size. Take a look
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5564942264


+1 I think its a female too but not 100% try to get a better vent picture if you can it was a bit blurry. Oh and once fish both of you . I want some gts but don't have the room at the moment.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hump is sexually related, yes, but it is also very much dependent on diet. I do see a slight squaring of the forehead, which is usually a small or early stage hump. Vent picture is blurry, but looks male to me, as does the color. Females don't usually have such a broad orange border on the caudal as males do.

I'd say it's a young male.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *xrturbomatt*,

You have a great looking GT.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice GT!

If the width of the orange is any indicator...that would be why mine doesn't have as much. Not sure if the tip length of the dorsal and anal fins also suggests a difference though.

My female, confirmed by venting... about 5".


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

i would say the 1st pic is a male. i have kept loads of terrors over the years,males and females.
they have different body shape aswell.


----------



## xrturbomatt (Jan 16, 2011)

simo1973 said:


> i would say the 1st pic is a male. i have kept loads of terrors over the years,males and females.
> they have different body shape aswell.


so u pretty sure on that? i'm getting a lot of mixed opinions


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

look at the anal fins on your pic compared to the 2nd lot of pics of a female GT.
males like your have loads more colour on them and are pointed.
males are brighter in colour to, female like the 2nd pic are slightly duller.
im 99% sure you have a male.
if you dont plan to breed, dont worry on sex just enjoy your nice lookin fish. :thumb:


----------



## GTWilly (Nov 17, 2010)

That is a male. Some males will not develope a defined hump until they are larger, and some not at all. The enlongated forehead, where a bump could grow is male trait. Females have stubbier heads. But the long, flowing fins, and bright colors are also a good sign of a male. And it is a good looking fish.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

Body shape, coloration, fin extensions, lack of coloring on gill plates suggests male to me.


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

male definately cuz hes got more coloration


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Fairly reliable sexing measure:

Pointed fins--male
Rounded fins--female.

(Not all cichlids follow this rule--like Convicts for e.g.)

It's hard to vent substrate spawners b/c the hole is smaller (which I know doesn't help you).

I say male (pointed fins) and by the shape of the vent (though it's a bit fuzzy). The nuchal (forehead bump) should show up soon. Usually, you can expect it anywhere 3-4" long. But it depends on the fish.

Now, my GT is very colorful, lots of red on dorsal and tail, and she's female. We breed for color remember, so don't go by that. IME, females tend to have a more obvious center spot (but that's just a trend I've seen, not an indicator).


----------

